# Amtrak Status Maps VIA 1



## Dennis (Nov 12, 2017)

Amtrak Status Maps is a bit off. Data for today's (11/12/17) VIA 1 (TOR to VAN) shows the train not far from Toronto and the much delayed departure time that was the correct much delayed departure time of VIA 1 that arrived yesterday (11/11) in VAN. It shows the correct (typical late) arrival time. This train's scheduled departure time was 10:00pm Tues., Nov. 11.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually, I think the Via 2 that arrived late Saturday, 11/11 was schedule to be the Via 1 departing that same day Saturday, 11/11. If you are looking at the Via train listing on the left column that is usually another train DATE other than the current train. Look at the top for the actual origin departure date. The info directly on the map is accurate and is usually not the same train listed on the left side column.

If you want the most current information on Via Rail train check out this page: Via Rail Moving Maps


----------

